# Generic is not as good to eat



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When possible I will buy a less expensive generic item - except

Fig Newtons- no other fig bar taste as good









Hot Dogs - Nathans, Hebrew National, or Maine Red Hot Dogs... (Bar-S makes me sick)

What food items will you pay a little more for ?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I will pay extra for Bimbo bread, it is noticeably better than the cheap stuff. And you are right, Nathans and Hebrew National are the best. 
Sams serves a hot dog with a Nathan brat on it; and it is excellent.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Coffee; I used to buy whatever was cheapest, on sale. I took a liking to Folgers Black Silk and decided it was worth a little more not to drink whatever bitter beans mix was cheapest. I know it's not a lot but considering my frugal reputation, it was a considerable step up that surprised a lot of friends and family.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

And don't skimp here either.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> When possible I will buy a less expensive generic item - except
> 
> Fig Newtons- no other fig bar taste as good
> 
> ...


Bar S makes other meat products like packaged lunch meat - and that's a nooooooooooo go also >>> they have had plenty of health & safety recalls ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I guess this....






You can buy cheaper, but this brand tastes the best to me. Put it on everything shy of ice cream....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Real cat.

No generic cat for this ole dog! :vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Real cat.
> 
> No generic cat for this ole dog! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Real cat.
> 
> No generic cat for this ole dog! :vs_laugh:


When People ask If If I like cats.. I always say "Yes, but you have to have a low flame and a tangy BBQ sauce" - and then the wife rolls her eyes


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Mayonaise and mustard, I always buy good brans, the very cheap ones are very bad.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Miracle Whip salad dressing
Oreo cookies


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have had that beer earlier in this thread. Vons, late 80's in San Diego. The case had Beer labeled on it, one was red writing, one was blue writing. I chose blue. It was god awful. Made in Texas....
And just so you know, double stuffed Oreos are only 1.86 stuffed.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I must be poorer than y'all, I am just happy to have something to eat. My shopping method is buy the cheapest thing I can get. Except Prego spaghetti sauce, that crap is not even food.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I guess this....
> View attachment 91719
> You can buy cheaper, but this brand tastes the best to me. Put it on everything shy of ice cream....


I love this stuff!

I won't skimp on my booze, coffee, or meats. Most everything else can be doctored or tolerated.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Real cat.
> 
> No generic cat for this ole dog! :vs_laugh:


A little of this make generic cat not so bad. :devil:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kielbasa, sausages , seafood (farmed stuff sucks a bone), produce (grow my own), fresh meats, anything that might be frankenfood (soy corn etc) hard to do that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A well made cheeseburger, don't let those liberal idiots try to slip a turkey burger in on ya.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

generic doesn't cut it here


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Most generic items are made in the same place as the brand names. Example is Mount Olive Pickles. They make 100% of the Walmart Great Value pickles.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

When I was still stocking shelves, our store manager told me that there are only 3 companies in the US that can vegetables. The difference is the bigger brands get first pick of the product, then the next in line, and so on.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Lowtechredneck said:


> When I was still stocking shelves, our store manager told me that there are only 3 companies in the US that can vegetables. The difference is the bigger brands get first pick of the product, then the next in line, and so on.


That may have been true years ago but not now.

The only difference in the Mount Olive Pickles vs. the Great Value is the seasonings are a little different. It's the exact same pickle other than that. I've watched them make them.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I like the name brands for one main reason: they're easy to get boxed and plastic wrapped for easy storage. If we ever had to bug out quick, it's easy to grab a case of stuff boxed or wrapped in bulk at Costco than all those individual cans. That said, I've nothing against generic if I can get it in bulk.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

the store brand triscuits always go stale fast and fall apart too damn easy.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Heinz Ketchup....nothing else will do. It'll be a bad day at our house when the Heinz runs out. I did find a recipe that is supposed to be a copy of it, but haven't tried making it yet. Most everything else I've found that certain off brands from different places are perfectly fine for us. I do like Nathans hot dogs, but others will do. 

When we were working on being "debt free", pretty much the only name brand that made it in the house was Heinz. Now, I will occasionally splurge as some items really are better. That said, I prefer the Great Value brand of nutty bars more than the originals.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

KUSA said:


> That may have been true years ago but not now.
> 
> The only difference in the amount Olive Pickles vs. the Great Value is the seasonings are a little different. It's the exact same pickle other than that. I've watched them make them.


actual steel can manufacturers - yes, that's limited - but veggie processors and commercial canners is in the 1,000s >>>> some ag areas will have half a dozen canneries in one small town ....


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Fancy Feast - little one gets upset if it's anything else


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Blue Bell or nothing!!!!


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

txmarine6531 said:


> View attachment 92397
> 
> 
> Blue Bell or nothing!!!!


Testify!

When Texas is out of Blue Bell, Texas is out of ice cream, period!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

spork said:


> Heinz Ketchup....nothing else will do. It'll be a bad day at our house when the Heinz runs out. I did find a recipe that is supposed to be a copy of it, but haven't tried making it yet. Most everything else I've found that certain off brands from different places are perfectly fine for us. I do like Nathans hot dogs, but others will do.
> 
> When we were working on being "debt free", pretty much the only name brand that made it in the house was Heinz. Now, I will occasionally splurge as some items really are better. That said, I prefer the Great Value brand of nutty bars more than the originals.


this is funny, to me ketchup is ketchup


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Lowtechredneck said:


> Testify!
> 
> When Texas is out of Blue Bell, Texas is out of ice cream, period!


I forgot about Whataburger Spicy Ketchup


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I spent a good part of my childhood eating squirrel, mustard greens, and hard tack. So generic is fine lol. I do still like squirrel, I eat greens, but don't want to eat them exclusively, and hard tack aint bad with enough gravy.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Lowtechredneck said:


> I spent a good part of my childhood eating squirrel, mustard greens, and hard tack. So generic is fine lol. I do still like squirrel, I eat greens, but don't want to eat them exclusively, and hard tack aint bad with enough gravy.


When I say I grew up poor, some of my family think I am bragging! Poor people gave us clothes. I did not Really realize I was poor until I joined the Marine Corps...

We always had baked beans on the back of the stove and home made bread.. lots of things we had were home made.. not because they were better (they were) but because it was cheaper

some food reminds me of a crocodile dundee quote


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

spork said:


> Heinz Ketchup....nothing else will do. It'll be a bad day at our house when the Heinz runs out. I did find a recipe that is supposed to be a copy of it, but haven't tried making it yet. Most everything else I've found that certain off brands from different places are perfectly fine for us. I do like Nathans hot dogs, but others will do.
> 
> When we were working on being "debt free", pretty much the only name brand that made it in the house was Heinz. Now, I will occasionally splurge as some items really are better. That said, I prefer the Great Value brand of nutty bars more than the originals.


Ketchup is a highly overrated condiment. Diabetes in a bottle.


----------

